# Best PC games



## IronCruz (Oct 14, 2009)

Please suggest me a top pc games, which is xtremely good, great graphics, good gameplay. Any genre will do


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 14, 2009)

COD 4, 5
NFS Undercover, Prostreet, Shift
Crysis
Farcry 2
Operation Flushpoint
FEAR 2


1st complete all these....!!


----------



## x3060 (Oct 20, 2009)

"NFS Undercover, Prostreet, Shift" ....my biggest letdown.
just play "mostwanted" and skip the rest.


----------



## sxyadii (Oct 23, 2009)

GRID,
GTA San Andreas,
GTA IV,
Tom Clancy Advanced Fighter,
Prince of Persia
NFS Undercover,Most Wanted,NFS Carbon..


----------



## emperor_ankit (Oct 26, 2009)

gothic 3
the witcher
fable (old one)
path of neo (buggy graphics, but fan's paradise)
pop series
god of war series
tomb raider series


----------



## Navneetdevil (Oct 28, 2009)

Play DMC 4, COD 4 & 5, red fraction, dawn of war, wolfenstein 3


----------



## anmol singh mzn 2008 (Oct 31, 2009)

command and conquer, crysis , assassins creed, gta4,universe at war, batman arkham asylum, mirror's edge, red factiion guirilla


----------



## karthik_cc (Nov 13, 2009)

Try Counter Strike, AOE, NFS Most Wanted....


----------



## desiibond (Nov 13, 2009)

COD:MW2 look for this new blockbuster


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 14, 2009)

1. Crysis/WARHEAD
2. NFS: SHIFT, NFS: Most Wanted & NFS: Carbon
3. Assassin's Creed
4. CoD4, 5 & 6
5. GTA IV
6. Batman: Arkham Asylum.


----------



## panacea_amc (Nov 19, 2009)

sack ur pc.
play kabaddi.
good for ur health n brains too.


----------



## celldweller1591 (Mar 30, 2010)

Counter Strike Online & 1.6
Crysis
NFS undercover/SHIFT
COD 4,5,6


----------



## marcowx7 (Apr 1, 2010)

If you like to play animated games than play Naruto Manga its wonderful game. Try it.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Apr 1, 2010)

Captain Claw
NFS Undercover
COD2
Counter Strike [Steam]
Batman 
Mutant Ninja


----------



## ico (Apr 1, 2010)

vishalgmistry said:


> *Captain Claw*


Post of the day. 

An awesome game it is.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 1, 2010)

Half Life
Half Life 2
Half Life 2 Episode One
Half Life 2 Episode Two
Portal

All these (except Half Life) comes in pack of Orange box for just Rs.999 and even lower.


----------



## aaronaugusts (Apr 8, 2010)

From my opinion the best game is  Battlefield: Bad Company 2 i really like the game play transport helicopter allow for all-new multiplayer tactics in the warzone, extensive tuning ensures that this will be the most satisfying vehicle combat experience to date.the graphics are really cool.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Apr 8, 2010)

Play IGI 2, S.W.A.T. Series


----------



## sreeni (May 4, 2010)

pop series
assasins creed


----------



## voljin1987 (May 10, 2010)

I would really recommend Elder Scrolls Oblivion. (IMO one of the best RPGS). Also if you like non violent adventure games then would really recommend Myst 4 Revelation. Great graphics, good story and mind boggling puzzles.. not for everyone though..


----------



## ajai5777 (Jun 16, 2010)

Splinter Cell : Conviction. Its absolutely brilliant.
Just Cause 2. Dont quit playing seeing 1 or 2 levels.After that it really gets well.
The island of panau looks like heaven.DirectX 10 Graphics scores high.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 16, 2010)

Are you guys mad? 

NFS Undercover the best PC Game? The joke of the year


----------



## IronCruz (Jul 26, 2010)

I completed DMC4, Batman Arkham Asylum, Most wanted, carbon. I loved all games. Now almost 3/4 part of Prototype is over. And also playing Dark Sector and Crysis, both stuck in half way. Thanx guys for ur suggestion.


----------



## manashpuja99@ (Aug 25, 2010)

when cod MW 3 , Crysis 3, Maxpyne 3 will release


----------



## jayantr7 (Sep 7, 2010)

Assassin's Creed 2
Crysis 
Crysis Warhead
Starcraft II
Borderlands
Devil May Cry 4
Call Of Duty Modern Warfare 2
NFS Most Wanted
Battlefield Bad Company 2
etc......etc....list in infinte,..


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 7, 2010)

for racing, can try Burnout Paradise Ultimate. it isn't most demanding but open world racing is the biggest +ve point. take any route, use any way to win (except cheating). for now, better stay away from NFS (until Hot Pursuit is released)


----------



## way2jatin (Sep 7, 2010)

play JUST CAUSE 2 for fighting and Burnout Paradise for racing


----------



## ico (Sep 7, 2010)

*Team Fortress 2*

The best online multiplayer since CS, CS:S and Quake 3 Arena.


----------



## Tenida (Nov 20, 2010)

1)Mafia
2)Mafia II
3)Nfs most wanted
4)Nfs Carbon
5)Nfs Hot pursuit 2010
6)Burnout paradise
7)James Bond Quantum of solace
8)Call of Duty: Black Ops 
9)BLUR
10)Split/Second 
11)Interstate '76


----------



## jennifer123 (Nov 22, 2010)

Mafia
Assassin's Creed 2
Crysis 
_________________________
Play Free Games |  Dress Up Games For Girls


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 22, 2010)

Certainly CoD Modern Warfare 2.
Others are,
Assassins Creed 2
The Saboteur
Splinter Cell Conviction
Medal of Honor 2010 LE
All JB games, especially Nightfire.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 22, 2010)

*FIRST PERSON SHOOTING/FPS cum ROLE PLAYING*

COD MW series
Borderlands
FALLOUT series
S.T.A.L.K.E.R series

*STRATEGY(REAL TIME/TURN BASED)*

CIVILIZATION SERIES(u can neglect 1st 3 titles)
AGE OF EMPIRES SERIES
WORLD OF WARCRAFT

*ROLE PLAYING GAMES*

ASSASSIN'S CREED series
PRINCE OF PERSIA series

RACING/SIMULATION

NFS underground 1/2
NFS most wanted
NFS hot pursuit
BURNOUT PARADISE


----------



## abhidev (Nov 23, 2010)

Commandos series
Mafia
COD-MW/MW2
POP series
NFS-MW
SC-Conviction


----------

